# Which wrestlers can fight in real life



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH


----------



## Heartbreakid (Sep 15, 2011)

simon dean and michael cole


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Sheamus was Bonos bodyguard, I'd imagine he could throw a convincing ass beating.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Daniel Bryan 
CM Punk
Alberto Del Rio


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Heath Slater.

Seriously though, I don't know who are or aren't trained fighters, but the last guy I'd want to meet in a dark alley is Mark Henry. Give me Khali, Big Show, HHH, Cena, whoever before him. Don't buy that he's slow and all that; one shot from him and you're done.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

JDman said:


> HHH


+1


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

lol,


hhh and shawn are reknowned pussies.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

All the 7 footers and 300 pounders by default can win a fight.

CM Punk
Daniel Bryan
John Morrison

I've heard all of them have martial arts training just not sure to what extent.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

barret .. the guy was a bare knuckle fighter


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*I believe just about every WWE Wrestler can fight in real life. Even pussies like Morrison and Ryder.*


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> barret .. the guy was a bare knuckle fighter


damn i forgot barett...


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I'll go with Haku/Meng and Bad News Brown


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Good chance: William Regal, Wade Barrett, Mark Henry, Sheamus, Ezekill Jackson, Kozlov, Beth Phoenix

Maybe: Randy Orton, Bob holly, HHH, Booker T, Otunga, 

No chance: Michael Cole, k^2


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone with fully functioning limbs can fight. If you're asking who'd be good at it on the other hand... I certainly wouldn't fuck with 'Taker or Barrett.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

ADR, Sheamus, Wade, Orton, Swagger, and Ziggler. 
Kozlov can have his own line, since he's not with the WWE anymore.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

R-Truth. Who else?


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm assuming most of them could lay the smack down to the average person, even bodybuilder, considering even though it's 'fake' any of these moves if actually performed would be quite harmful, also I'm sure these guys have more muscle then the average joe and they also know how to get their hands on someone, with all that time spent in the ring


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Kane.


----------



## firegreen (Aug 13, 2011)

There is only one:


----------



## Ziderm (Jun 2, 2011)

Booker T banged up Batista pretty good. 

Jericho tore Goldberg a new asshole.


----------



## benji_b (May 7, 2011)

who the f cares, other than geeks who have nevr had a proper fight in there life? yeah thats what i thought....


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Yoshi Tatsu kicked Seamus's ass way back when cuz the ginger kept taking Yoshi's stuff. See what happened to to Kidd? Yeah, but irl


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

We talking shoot style wrestling, or just being able to kick people's asses in a bar fight?

If it's the latter, the answer is the majority of Samoan (Pacific islander) wrestlers.

Haku, Barbarian, Samoan Swat Team, etc.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Seriously, I wouldn't want to run into an angry Sheamus anywhere, ever.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Currently: Barrett. You do not fuck with a bare knuckle fighter.

All time: Haku. Apparently damn near bit some drunken twats nose off once in a fight.


----------



## MrTrolololol (Jul 29, 2011)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Taker and Kane are people you honestly don't want to fuck with in real life. It's been well-documented that no one fucks with them.

ADR has MMA experience. And I KNOW D-Bryan can fuck people up.

And Cena can deadlift how many pounds again? I'm fucking certain you don't want to be thrown around like a stuffed animal.


----------



## cjnixon (Jul 11, 2011)

Taker, Barret, and Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Regal & Barrett. You don't fuck with the northern english!


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

glenwo2 said:


> R-Truth. Who else?


With all those spins he does after each offensive maneuver, you gotta assume he was unfuckwithable in the hood.


----------



## N-como (Apr 25, 2011)

is everyone aware that swagger was one of the top wrestlers in the nation a couple years ago. I'd pick him over most of the roster


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena doesn't seem like someone to mess with. He can pick up 700 pounds with no problems so you bet your ass that he can pick you up and throw you at a wall or some object that hurts and you're completely fucked up.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Brodus Clay
John Cena
HHH
Booker T.
Sheamus
Wade Barrett
William Regal
Mark Henry
Alberto Del Rio
Jack Swagger

If we are talking WWE, the list goes on..


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Hornswoggle


----------



## MrTrolololol (Jul 29, 2011)

Cena's a beast. 

Can lift 700lbs. ex bodybuilder and gym addict. No doubt he could kill someone with a punch.


----------



## mkh (Mar 25, 2005)

new jack


----------



## tony2074 (Aug 6, 2011)

alberto del rio, he had some fights, got his head kicked in by cro cop. 

Marrella is thought of as a hard man as well, a legitamate hard man.

I'm not so sure about barrett's bare knuckle fighter thing, I heard it's not true.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ph3n0m said:


> Anyone with fully functioning limbs can fight.


Pretty much this..........


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Daniel Bryan. Trained with Randy Couture. Plus he's got an unimaginiable threshold of pain.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Every single one of them would probably beat the fuck out of every single one of us. Even the women would fuck us up.


----------



## TitoveliOutlaw (Jun 19, 2011)

^^^^ if K2 beat me up in a real fight i will kill my self


----------



## firegreen (Aug 13, 2011)

MrTrolololol said:


> Cena's a beast.
> 
> Can lift 700lbs. ex bodybuilder and gym addict. No doubt he could kill someone with a punch.


Umm..no..

This guy could of killed someone with one shot












have u seen Cenas swings dude lmao haha, he mostly does power moves and can lift things, hes far, FAR from a great puncher


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Every single one of them would probably beat the fuck out of every single one of us. Even the women would fuck us up.


I'm already beaten to it but if Kelly Kelly would have beaten me in a fight, I would have no purpose whatsoever in life.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

santino did judo for 15 yrs or somit like that.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

tinthepark said:


> I think
> Randy Orton - Ex Marine Bryan Danielson
> CM Punk
> Aj Styles


you would be correct my friend. i would like to add another name thouguh, Triple H!!!


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

People need to stop saying Bryan. I love the guy, but he's about 5 9 or something.

Probably a Samoan. The usos or some shit.


----------



## TheCeNation (Aug 12, 2011)

Daniel Bryan


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 18, 2011)

green25814 said:


> People need to stop saying Bryan. I love the guy, but he's about 5 9 or something.
> 
> Probably a Samoan. The usos or some shit.


Is that right... here are some numbers for you from an MMA fan who does appreciate pro wrestling. BJ Penn 5'8", Frankie Edgar 5'8", George Saint Pierre 5'10", Chris Leben 5'10", Uriah Faber 5'6"... look up any of those "shorter guys" if you don't know them and tell me size really makes that much of a difference against the average person.

If Daniel Bryan has the experience everyone says he does, the could take a strong guy that is 6'6" and only knows how to fight off instinct and make them look like a bitch.

When you're talking a hundred pro fighters... yes you need weight classes (to separate the smaller guys), but when you take a pro fighter who is under six feet and barely weights 160, and feed him some giant gym rat off the street (99.9999% of the world), you will see that big guy cry like a little girl.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

green25814 said:


> *People need to stop saying Bryan. I love the guy, but he's about 5 9 or something.*
> 
> Probably a Samoan. The usos or some shit.


Just because he's small, doesn't mean he can't fight. Going by that logic, i guess Floyd Mayweather can't fight either, huh?


----------



## D-Gold Standard (Nov 18, 2009)

BOOOKER T 
BOOKKER T ROASTED BATISTAS ASS


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Probably a lot of them, I mean, they're in shape, used to pain, and learn some grappling in their training.

But Punk, Bryan, Regal, Barrett, Sheamus, Tatsu, Kidd, Santino are on the top of the not fucking with tree.


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

The Sandman looked like a legitimate Street Fighter.
Titus O'neil played football, he's got to have some form of training in fighting, even if it meant just tackling.
Brodus Clay
Mark Henry
A host of others already stated or have not been stated yet.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

green25814 said:


> People need to stop saying Bryan. I love the guy, but he's about 5 9 or something.


:lmao Bruce Lee was barley pushing 5'7. Does that mean he couldn't fight?


----------



## sylentknyte (Apr 4, 2011)

To be honest I think every single male wrestler in the history of the WWE could probably kick my ass (not counting guys like Hornswoggle) and I'm by no means a weak guy. I'm probably slightly above average in a fight.

I've heard the toughest guy of all time in the WWE would be Haku. Today, the people I would least want to fuck with would be Sheamus, Henry or Barrett. I would include 'Taker but I think with his health the way it is most guys on the roster can probably take him now. 10 years ago though...


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

randy seems like he would be a mean nasty fighter lol

his punt is probably real lol


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Punk 
Daniel Bryan 
Wade Barrett 
Del Rio 
Undertaker 
Cena could probably kill everyone on here


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Barrett for sure. I have no idea why they don't portray him on tv as the badass he is in real life.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL at people saying SHeamus. Yoshi Tatsu kicked his ass supposedly and unless you believe Yoshi is some awesome karate master, Sheamus loses a few points for that one.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kozlov
Brodus Clay
Daniel Bryan
Alberto Del Rio

I don't know where people get the idea that Punk could fight. I think I could easily take his ass.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Maryse.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Apprentely Alberto Del Rio did MMA before coming to WWE


----------



## Pervis (Dec 1, 2010)

Bob Lincoln said:


> Sheamus was Bonos bodyguard, I'd imagine he could throw a convincing ass beating.


Brodus clay was Snoop Dogg's bodyguard


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

Sheamus was U2's Body Guard. So you know he can really mess a person up. Barrett was a legit bare knuckle fighter. Jericho kicked the shit out of Goldberg. Daniel Bryan has trained with over 10 different fighting trainers in grapples and fighting, he could easily mess someone up too. Del Rio was another real fighter in Mexico too before starting in WWE. Brodus Clay was Snoop Doggs body gaurd, so you KNOW he carries a gun and can mess someone up too haha. They should do a new Boxing Tournament with some choice superstars. "real boxing of coarse" My money would be on Barrett in the long run. I bet hes the toughest SOB in the WWE today.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Theff said:


> Sheamus was U2's Body Guard. So you know he can really mess a person up. Barrett was a legit bare knuckle fighter. Jericho kicked the shit out of Goldberg. Daniel Bryan has trained with over 10 different fighting trainers in grapples and fighting, he could easily mess someone up too. Del Rio was another real fighter in Mexico too before starting in WWE. Brodus Clay was Snoop Doggs body gaurd, so you KNOW he carries a gun and can mess someone up too haha


Literally none of that matters tbh. Bodyguards can't necessarily fight just look intimidating and stop attacks, Barrett could have sucked, Jericho didn't beat up Goldberg, and Del Rio sucked. Plus Martial Arts don't mean shit unless your a master.


----------



## Pervis (Dec 1, 2010)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Literally none of that matters tbh. Bodyguards can't necessarily fight just look intimidating and stop attacks, Barrett could have sucked, Jericho didn't beat up Goldberg, and Del Rio sucked. Plus Martial Arts don't mean shit unless your a master.



People who mention that Stu Bennet (Wade Barret) was a bare knucle fighter forget to also mention that he was the European bare knuckle boxing (prizefighting) champion and that once he got stabbed from behind by a mugger, he chased the mugger down, fucked him up and got his money back before he sought medical attention.


Del Rio fought for Pride back when pride was neck and neck with UFC as the premier MMA promotion in the world.

Also Bryan trains at Xtreme Couture alongside Randy Couture, Forrest Griffin and Vitor Belfort.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Big Bad Brodus Clay was Snoop Dogg's body guard


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

UNDERTAKER!!!


----------



## ralphthedog (Jul 18, 2011)

Most of todays performers have had to do shoot matches. I think that most of the TNA, ROH and WWE locker rooms can fight, one thing to think about is not the ability to fight but the pain threshold. Most fights stop when one of the fighters can't continue.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

Pervis said:


> People who mention that Stu Bennet (Wade Barret) was a bare knucle fighter forget to also mention that he was the European bare knuckle boxing (prizefighting) champion and that once he got stabbed from behind by a mugger, he chased the mugger down, fucked him up and got his money back before he sought medical attention.
> 
> 
> Del Rio fought for Pride back when pride was neck and neck with UFC as the premier MMA promotion in the world.
> ...



^^^ This Thank you.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

Pervis said:


> that once he got stabbed from behind by a mugger, he chased the mugger down, fucked him up and got his money back before he sought medical attention.


Well if this is true, I guess I'm just gonna go jump on Barrett's bandwagon...


----------



## davisxp (Sep 18, 2011)

Jericho,Sheamus and any 7 footer


----------



## thatguyfromplan9 (Apr 30, 2011)

he's not around now but Finley could probably still kick a lot of ass


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

Mostly all of'em but Crimetymes Chad was a bodyguard and shameus also was
a bodyguard,Taker collected money and would'nt want to be on the other end
of a MAD Mark Henry for sure.Big Show could of knocked out Mayweather if he
really wanted to..............my opinion


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

It's not just about being able to deal some hits, it's about taking some too. You could probably give Barrett, Henry, Cena, Kane, Bryan, Booker, Shaemus, Regal, or Taker your best shot and they would still keep coming at you.

I'm sure most WWE guys can throw down, but those are the guys I would want on my side if there was an anything-goes bar fight.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Brodus Clay - *former bodyguard to Snoop Dogg*
Wade Barrett -*former Bare Knuckle fighter*
Sheamus - *He's Irish, lol*
Daniel Bryan - *That guy could make you go to sleep in a heartbeat if he really wanted to*


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I thin probably everyone in WWE can fight in real life. It just depends on your definition of fight.

They're obviously better than the average person, but most of the roster might have some trouble if they fight someone who goes to the gym alot.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ph3n0m said:


> Anyone with fully functioning limbs can fight. If you're asking who'd be good at it on the other hand... I certainly wouldn't fuck with 'Taker or Barrett.


This.

Taker has been known to be one of the toughest guys in the locker room, as well as the most respected.

As for Barrett... well he's a bare knuckle fighter, and I remember reading something posted on here a while ago, that may or may not be true, but if so, then Barrett is fucking sick. He got stabbed and robbed (in a bar I think) by some guy, and Barrett chased the guy, beat the shit out of him, and took his money back. Now like I said, that might be 100% BS, but if so, I wouldn't think about fucking with Barrett.

I'm pretty scrawny, so I'd probably get my ass kicked by most WWE superstars if not all of them... but Taker and Barrett are the two I'd be most fearful of entering a fight with.

Then there's the giants, both in length and/or width (Big Show, Khali, Henry, Brodus Clay, etc.). Like, even though I'd probably get beat twenty times over by a guy like Cena, put him next to all the other guys I've mentioned in this post, and I'd easily pick to fight him over the others any day.


----------



## TheGiant (Jun 28, 2011)

Zack Gowen


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Obviously Barrett. I've read regal had kicked some ass in his day. Heard nash isn't afraid to throw down also. 


Maybe one of the other really tall guys could take big show, but anyone under about 6'4 is in trouble, because he is impossible to take down (Unless you are a fucking tank like lesnar or bobby lashley or something). you'd have to try and go toe to toe, and if he gets his hands on you it is over.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Does anyone know if Barrett being a bare knuckle fighter is actually legit or kayfabe?

I'm laughing hard at the people saying Triple H...:lmao


----------



## Gazza666 (Apr 8, 2011)

danielson, del rio and santino.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

LOL at the people picking Triple H.


----------



## imaliljimmy (Jun 28, 2011)

vintage jorts said:


> Does anyone know if Barrett being a bare knuckle fighter is actually legit or kayfabe?
> 
> I'm laughing hard at the people saying Triple H...:lmao


I wouldn't fuck with trips lol. As far as i'm aware he's not a trained fighter of any description unlike a lot of the guys though I'm sure he could hold his own.


I'd say if we are talking who would be some of the best fighters in the wwe most have been said numerous times

Barrett would likely be up there
del rio
Swagger
Mark Henry (no training or anything but anyone who can win the arnold classic can most likely cave your skull in with little effort)

if what is said about d bryan is true then maybe but i'd say the guys above would likely still make him a bitch

big show may be an outsider I know he trained as a boxer


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

Daniel Bryan does MMA training
Alberto Del Rio did MMA 
Sheamus and Brodus are former bodyguards.

And didn't Kane kick some MMA fighter's ass in a bar ? 

And yeah probably the whole WWE roster can fight. Accept JoMo perhaps...


----------



## imaliljimmy (Jun 28, 2011)

Fact said:


> Daniel Bryan does MMA training
> Alberto Del Rio did MMA
> Sheamus and Brodus are former bodyguards.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't suprise me kane and taker may not be trained fighters but i would never bet against


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

vintage jorts said:


> Does anyone know if Barrett being a bare knuckle fighter is actually legit or kayfabe?
> 
> *I'm laughing hard at the people saying Triple H...:lmao*


triple h looks tough, this was a stupid comment.


----------



## tariqs2 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bill Goldberg

You can't say he doesn't know how to strike
if you say undertaker then you might as well say Goldberg becosue they both use 
real striking and Mixed martial arts.

Example
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQM_rlNH5uU


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

anyone who can walk can fight, but these are some of the most skilled fighters that have been in the WWE:

Ken Shamrock: MMA legend
Brock Lesnar: UFC HW champion
Kurt Angle: olimpic gold medalist
Santino Marella: martial arts experience
Daniel Bryan: trains in Xtreme Couture
Kozlov: ***** champion
CM Punk: martial arts experience
Jack Swagger: NCAA all american
Dolph Ziggler: good amateur wrestling record
Alberto Del Rio: fought in Pride, greco roman wrestler
Elijah Burke: amateur boxing record of I think 100-1 or something like that
and there are lots more

and you can lift all the weight you want, that won't win you a fight against a skilled fighter. Cena would get quickly destroyed by all the guys I mentioned in a real fight.


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

Nasty Brothers.......................


----------



## Batman316 (Mar 2, 2011)

tariqs2 said:


> Bill Goldberg
> 
> You can't say he doesn't know how to strike
> if you say undertaker then you might as well say Goldberg becosue they both use
> ...



Goldberg was smashed by Jerrico.

ok maybe not smashed but Jerrico made Goldberg his bitch.


----------



## imaliljimmy (Jun 28, 2011)

tariqs2 said:


> Bill Goldberg
> 
> You can't say he doesn't know how to strike
> if you say undertaker then you might as well say Goldberg becosue they both use
> ...


Only thing about goldberg is legend has it jericho whooped his ass. Jericho has an amateur background but not to anywhere near the level of swagger or lesnar. 

The difference with taker is i dont think theres any evidence of him not being a legit bad ass and he has a rep for being one. I didnt include him because i dont know of any one hes actually beaten up.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Meng, ad Finlay come to mind as legit badasses.


----------



## KliqRunsTheBiz (Aug 21, 2011)

Chris Jericho just slapped Goldberg and then the whole WWE roster intervene. Bill Goldberg would beat the fuck out of Chris Jericho in a fight.

And to respond to this thread... Meng aka Haku. The most badass wrestler outside the ring. He once beat 20 cops in a bar fight.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

if we're talking about MMA fighting then these are the standout
Bryan,Samoa Joe,Santino Marella (yes,santino marella was a Mixed martial artist,he was under the name Joe Basko,he has 20 years experience with Judo).


----------



## tariqs2 (Aug 24, 2006)

Brock_Lock said:


> anyone who can walk can fight, but these are some of the most skilled fighters that have been in the WWE:
> 
> Ken Shamrock: MMA legend
> Brock Lesnar: UFC HW champion
> ...


You really think Daniel Bryan could Destroy John Cena it's going to be pretty hard getting them locks in
on someone who's 4-5 times his size and obviously in a different league of strength.

And i know in MMA is possible to take down larger opponents but you still can't honestly say he would Destroy Cena.

Kurt Angle on the other hand yes he is smaller but yes he could take down Cena being an Olympic gold medalist etc.


----------



## imaliljimmy (Jun 28, 2011)

Was more than a slap jericho has talked Fairly openly about it. He became a bit of a locker room hero because of it according to shane helms. Was broken up before any real punches where thrown but jericho had him by the head. Thats how canadian hockey players role.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

I like how people naming wrestlers that are former bodyguards mean that they can fight. That is strictly false, you can still get your ass knocked out if your a security/bodyguard-that doesn’t mean you can fight. I’ve seen videos and witness some real life experience of bouncers/guards get their ass K.O.d from some random guy.


----------



## tariqs2 (Aug 24, 2006)

AdamSmaili said:


> Nasty Brothers.......................


So your a coward for needing a gun to impress people and pretending you can beat up Professional Athletes.

Isn't that how it works?

Your a coward aye...

:flip

How about you throw the gun in the garbage go to the Gym and loose your coward status.
Let me guess your going to say bad things to me like you know what i can do with my gun 
yes Coward i do know 'Absolutely Nothing' Because you being nothing but a coward just owns a gun to
make people think your not.

Again :flip
Good Day.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Most guys with wrestling experience in theory have an advantage since majority of fights end up grappling/ground. At the same time big guys are overrated in the sense that in a real fight there are no rules, whoever takes the other guy down first wins, guard doesn't work that well against head butts and gouges. Also no gloves so more grip so easier to get locks on, and can grip the guy's hair/clothing and pull them in or around to head butts and strikes.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

Who can fight good against the average Joe? Probably the entire roster.


----------



## LookAtMe (Nov 13, 2009)

Kane 

Undertaker

Big Show

Daniel Bryan

CM Punk

Kurt Angle

Samoa Joe

Yoshi Tatsu (he kicked Sheamus' ass, lol)


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

I would think: 
any Samoan (yes, even Tamina)
Bryan
Barret
Angle
Swagger
Sheamus
Brodus Clay
Cena
Del Rio
Santino
Elijah Burke
Taker
Kane
Nash
Regal
Booker T
Lesner

I also think that Punk (martial arts experience), Ziggler (collegiate wrestler), Morrison (high school wrestler, collegiate gymnast), Benjamin, and Haas (both well known collegiate wrestlers) could do well among others. Among the Divas: Maryse (black belt in Karate), Eve (trains in BJJ), Kharma, and Beth could put someone down if necessary.


----------



## TheShaw310 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ken Shamrock. The list pretty much begins and ends with him.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

How do you guys know that D Bryan can fuck people up? I'm not disagreeing I'm just curious


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

RonBurgundy01 said:


> How do you guys know that D Bryan can fuck people up? I'm not disagreeing I'm just curious


he has trained jujutsu and mixed martial arts


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

reymisteriofan said:


> triple h looks tough, this was a stupid comment.


Triple H looks tough if your a puny little person, just look at his closest friends, Triple H is a bitch. I bet some day labourer could kick his ass straight to the fucking moon. 



KliqRunsTheBiz said:


> Chris Jericho just slapped Goldberg and then the whole WWE roster intervene. Bill Goldberg would beat the fuck out of Chris Jericho in a fight.
> 
> And to respond to this thread... Meng aka Haku. The most badass wrestler outside the ring. He once beat 20 cops in a bar fight.


Chris Jericho did a lot more than just slap Goldberg, Goldberg grabbed Jericho by the throat at which point Jericho slapped his arm away and put a front facelock on him taking him to the ground making Goldberg cry for help at which point the 2 were separated by the rest of the roster.



TheShaw310 said:


> Ken Shamrock. The list pretty much begins and ends with him.


Don't forget Steve Blackman and Dan The Beast Severyn.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

vintage jorts said:


> Triple H looks tough if your a puny little person, just look at his closest friends, Triple H is a bitch. I bet some day labourer could kick his ass straight to the fucking moon.
> 
> 
> Chris Jericho did a lot more than just slap Goldberg, Goldberg grabbed Jericho by the throat at which point Jericho slapped his arm away and put a front facelock on him taking him to the ground making Goldberg cry for help at which point the 2 were separated by the rest of the roster.
> ...


Goldberg never cried for help. Jericho was the scared on who said he held on with all of his might cause he was afraid that when Goldberg got up he would kill Jericho. Jericho has never, can never, and will never beat Goldberg in a fight and make him cry for help. It's not even possible.

Oh and btw training in martial arts still does not make you a good fighter. People with black belts in martial arts lose fights all the time, only true masters can actually use it well in a fight. So Daniel BRyan, Punk, Del Rio, and a lot others can't necessarily fight by default. Honestly some MMA guys would lose fights to regular people.


----------



## Cailet (Mar 14, 2010)

I love how two people who weren't there are arguing over who won a fight that lasted three seconds and has no reliable witnesses.

Still, anyone who has what it takes to be a pro wrestler, especially among the older generation who wrestled in the 80's and 90's is going to know the rudiments of actual fighting techniques and is also going to have the strength and toughness to make use of it.

Those of them legitimately trained in combat sports like Swagger or Bryan are going to be significantly above average but even the ones who only really know how to 'pro' wrestle are still going to be tougher than the average and with a solid grounding in the use of leverage and balance.

Personally I wouldn't like to face any of them if they were out for my blood and I'd think twice about shoving one of them in a pub.


----------



## Pervis (Dec 1, 2010)

vintage jorts said:


> Don't forget Steve Blackman and Dan The Beast Severyn.


Yeah but those guys aren't UFC Hall of Fame-ers (A HoF which actually is merit based). Ken Shamrock has to be hands down the best fighter to enter a WWF/wrestling ring (this includes Brock Lesnar).

Shamrock was the first ever UFC superfight winner, he used to compete back when UFC had no time limits and fights lasted as long as three hours. His rivalry with Tito Ortiz is acclaimed to have saved the business when John "senile republican fuckwit" McCain was try to run it into the ground. In his prime probably better than almost any UFC heavyweight today.


----------



## N-como (Apr 25, 2011)

Pervis said:


> In his prime probably better than almost any UFC heavyweight today.


Ken in his prime would get murdered in the UFC today. There was no such thing as a well rounded fighter back in the day and now you have to be extremely well rounded to be there.


----------



## BronzyCoder (Oct 7, 2010)

Hornswoggle seems like a guy who would kick your ass.

Nah, but in all seriousness, anyone 260+ pounds would probably destroy you. Guys like Kane, Big Show, Mark Henry and Sheamus would beat you to a pulp.


----------



## Masta-Bassist (Jun 25, 2007)

MrTrolololol said:


> Cena's a beast.
> 
> Can lift 700lbs. ex bodybuilder and gym addict. No doubt he could kill someone with a punch.


Saying that, you think only big guys that can lift heavy weights can ko people? Anyone can KO someone, just gotta hit them in the sweet spot. It's all about technique, Cena might have a awful punching technique.
Infact most of the big guys will be the worst fighters, sure they might be able to "throw someone" but they have to grab on first, and it's easy to get hit. Kahli is someone even I'd fight, he might be fucking huge, but he is slow and we all know he has weak knees, and even then, he has a massive head, which is a bigger chin to hit (check out Antonio "Bigfoot" Silva, head like Kahli and drops like crazy).

I'd go with the guys who actually have experience fighting in real life, like Daniel Bryan (dude trains with Randy fucking Couture!), Alberto Del Rio (He's fought in PRIDE, granted he got Ko'ed in under a minute, but so did everyone who looked at Mirko Cro-Cops legs). Apparently CMPunk and Morrison have trained in some form of Martial Arts, so they'd stand a chance, I imagine Morrison in particular would be able to KO you with a kick. Wade Barrett is a guy who could mess you up, bareknuckle fighting in Liverpool? That's like as hard as you go! I remember hearing Santino had a background in JuJitsu, or something like that, and was a high rank. Swagger would be good in a grappling match, if he can keep the guy off him from doing any submissions, but I can't see him being good at standup, yet he could learn to be great, as he looks like he has long arms and legs (a great advantage in fighting).

Any of the guys who trained in Stu Harts Dungeon are meant to be hardcore with shoot wrestling like Jericho and Storm. Stu Hart was a rough bastard haha.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Pervis said:


> Yeah but those guys aren't UFC Hall of Fame-ers (A HoF which actually is merit based). Ken Shamrock has to be hands down the best fighter to enter a WWF/wrestling ring (this includes Brock Lesnar).
> 
> Shamrock was the first ever UFC superfight winner, he used to compete back when UFC had no time limits and fights lasted as long as three hours. His rivalry with Tito Ortiz is acclaimed to have saved the business when John "senile republican fuckwit" McCain was try to run it into the ground. In his prime probably better than almost any UFC heavyweight today.


Dan Severn IS a UFC Hall of Famer and is still kicking major ass today at age 53, can't be talking about Ken Shamrock here and be calling Severn just one of 'those guys'.


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

Masta-Bassist said:


> Saying that, you think only big guys that can lift heavy weights can ko people? Anyone can KO someone, just gotta hit them in the sweet spot. It's all about technique, Cena might have a awful punching technique.
> Infact most of the big guys will be the worst fighters, sure they might be able to "throw someone" but they have to grab on first, and it's easy to get hit. Kahli is someone even I'd fight, he might be fucking huge, but he is slow and we all know he has weak knees, and even then, he has a massive head, which is a bigger chin to hit (check out Antonio "Bigfoot" Silva, head like Kahli and drops like crazy).
> 
> I'd go with the guys who actually have experience fighting in real life, like Daniel Bryan (dude trains with Randy fucking Couture!), Alberto Del Rio (He's fought in PRIDE, granted he got Ko'ed in under a minute, but so did everyone who looked at Mirko Cro-Cops legs). Apparently CMPunk and Morrison have trained in some form of Martial Arts, so they'd stand a chance, I imagine Morrison in particular would be able to KO you with a kick. Wade Barrett is a guy who could mess you up, bareknuckle fighting in Liverpool? That's like as hard as you go! I remember hearing Santino had a background in JuJitsu, or something like that, and was a high rank. Swagger would be good in a grappling match, if he can keep the guy off him from doing any submissions, but I can't see him being good at standup, yet he could learn to be great, as he looks like he has long arms and legs (a great advantage in fighting).
> ...


seriously bro? john cena. JBL is poopy


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

Ass Invader said:


> I don't know where people get the idea that Punk could fight. I think I could easily take his ass.


hahahahaha yeah, easy to say that on a fucking wrestling forum.


----------



## Masta-Bassist (Jun 25, 2007)

AdamSmaili said:


> seriously bro? john cena. JBL is poopy


Sorry? What? I'm confused now? I was saying Cena probably ain't good in a fight... and why bring up the JBL is poopy, that should be erased from everyones memory for being one of the worst insults every delivered on WWE television...


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

you honestly think that wow dude I must be dumb for still watching wrestling..oh yea about the john cena thing he could really hurt you...any one with a brain the size of a bean could figure that out. jbl is poopy?? get with it bro wwe is family entertainment now they are more worried about the kids being entertained than making pimple faced morons like you nut. its for the kids now bro give it up if you dont like a kid show don't watch it


----------



## Masta-Bassist (Jun 25, 2007)

AdamSmaili said:


> you honestly think that wow dude I must be dumb for still watching wrestling..oh yea about the john cena thing he could really hurt you...any one with a brain the size of a bean could figure that out. jbl is poopy?? get with it bro wwe is family entertainment now they are more worried about the kids being entertained than making pimple faced morons like you nut. its for the kids now bro give it up if you dont like a kid show don't watch it


...Umm what...? I still watch wrestling, hence you know why I'm on a fucking Wrestling Forum. And I don't believe you actually know what were on about in this topic. Infact I'm not sure if you're actually this crazy or you're just trolling, I mean, if you were this seemingly crazy I wouldn't let you buy a gun (as depicted in your picture). 

And anyway, I have lovely skin I'll have you know


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Alberto Del Rio used to be a professional MMA fighter before WWE so he's obviously up there. Wouldn't wanna fight sheamus or Mark Henry either


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

barret and santino could easily destroy half the roster with their bare knuckle experience.


ps this thread comes up once every few weeks easily


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

Masta-Bassist said:


> ...Umm what...? I still watch wrestling, hence you know why I'm on a fucking Wrestling Forum. And I don't believe you actually know what were on about in this topic. Infact I'm not sure if you're actually this crazy or you're just trolling, I mean, if you were this seemingly crazy I wouldn't let you buy a gun (as depicted in your picture).
> 
> And anyway, I have lovely skin I'll have you know


I'm on meds bro a whole lot of them...woo woo woo you know it


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

tony2074 said:


> alberto del rio, he had some fights, got his head kicked in by cro cop.
> 
> Marrella is thought of as a hard man as well, a legitamate hard man.
> 
> I'm not so sure about barrett's bare knuckle fighter thing, I heard it's not true.


Barrett was a legit Bare Knuckle Fighter the reason its not common knowledge is because it isn't a legal sport i hear hes quite well known on the underground circuit here in the UK besides just look at the shape of his nose its been broken more times than ive have hot meals .


----------



## Masta-Bassist (Jun 25, 2007)

tariqs2 said:


> You really think Daniel Bryan could Destroy John Cena it's going to be pretty hard getting them locks in
> on someone who's 4-5 times his size and obviously in a different league of strength.
> 
> And i know in MMA is possible to take down larger opponents but you still can't honestly say he would Destroy Cena.
> ...


You'd be surprised at what you can do. Taking someone down isn't always about strength, it's more about technique, you could get a lightweight MMA fighter and they'd easily be able to take down a Heavyweight boxer, pull the knees together and shoulder in hips, try it to anyone they will fall. Also, striking, it doesn't matter about size a lot of the time, skill is so much more important, other wise guys like Bob Sapp and Hong Man Choi would be the best fighters in the world when infact they are fucking awful!


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Kind of miss open weight tournaments for this reason, especially in Pride where they had more lax rules and shows that if anyone gets soccer kicked to the head you're done. Would like to see all these tough guys take even a lightweight's full punch, sure some guys have tougher jaws and necks but a brain is a brain, shake it around enough and you're toast, and even if it isn't one shot knockout power, once stunned you're toast also from the next incoming shots.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

I think most of the guys could kick someone ass.


----------



## Mikachu (Jan 9, 2010)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Honestly some MMA guys would lose fights to regular people.


Inorite? :avit:


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Goldberg never cried for help. Jericho was the scared on who said he held on with all of his might cause he was afraid that when Goldberg got up he would kill Jericho. Jericho has never, can never, and will never beat Goldberg in a fight and make him cry for help. It's not even possible.
> 
> Oh and btw training in martial arts still does not make you a good fighter. People with black belts in martial arts lose fights all the time, only true masters can actually use it well in a fight. So Daniel BRyan, Punk, Del Rio, and a lot others can't necessarily fight by default. Honestly some MMA guys would lose fights to regular people.


Please stop posting, you're starting to embarrass yourself.



Pervis said:


> Yeah but those guys aren't UFC Hall of Fame-ers (A HoF which actually is merit based). Ken Shamrock has to be hands down the best fighter to enter a WWF/wrestling ring (this includes Brock Lesnar).
> 
> Shamrock was the first ever UFC superfight winner, he used to compete back when UFC had no time limits and fights lasted as long as three hours. His rivalry with Tito Ortiz is acclaimed to have saved the business when John "senile republican fuckwit" McCain was try to run it into the ground. In his prime probably better than almost any UFC heavyweight today.


This thread is about wrestlers who can fight, not who is the best fighter amongst wrestlers. 



BronzyCoder said:


> Hornswoggle seems like a guy who would kick your ass.
> 
> Nah, but in all seriousness, anyone 260+ pounds would probably destroy you. Guys like Kane, Big Show, Mark Henry and Sheamus would beat you to a pulp.


QFT



HXC PSU said:


> barret and santino could easily destroy half the roster with their bare knuckle experience.
> 
> 
> ps this thread comes up once every few weeks easily


I'm willing to bet their fighting history is kayfabe, I am from around where Santino (Anthony Carelli) grew up and I never heard of him at all as a bare knuckle fighter or as an anything before he became Santino Marella WWE Superstar. As for Wade Barrett....lol is all I can thin of.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

vintage jorts said:


> Please stop posting, you're starting to embarrass yourself.
> 
> How?? What exactly did I say that you don't agree with/ is so embarrassing,


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

> According to eyewitness reports at the Whiskey River Bar in Charlotte, North Carolina, WWE Friday Night SmackDown superstar, Cody Rhodes was involved in a bar fight, with a local man from the area.
> 
> The fight which was broken up by security within a matter of moments, had left the local man unharmed, but left the WWE Friday Night SmackDown superstar with a bloody nose.
> 
> As of writing, there are no details as to what had originally started the bar fight. Former WWE Superstar, Bill Goldberg and WWE Friday Night SmackDown Superstar, Chavo Guerrero were also at the scene of the bar fight.


Lol


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

vintage jorts said:


> I'm willing to bet their fighting history is kayfabe, I am from around where Santino (Anthony Carelli) grew up and I never heard of him at all as a bare knuckle fighter or as an anything before he became Santino Marella WWE Superstar. As for Wade Barrett....lol is all I can thin of.


Santino was a Judoka/MMA fighter in Japan.


----------



## Pervis (Dec 1, 2010)

N-como said:


> Ken in his prime would get murdered in the UFC today. There was no such thing as a well rounded fighter back in the day and now you have to be extremely well rounded to be there.


I disagree, today's fighters are more well rounded but their entire game plan is focused completely on getting the better of their opponent in 3 or 5 five minute rounds with comparatively very strict restrictions on what you can or cannot do.

Shamrock was there before those rules came into effect, before time limits. In a shoot fight him in his prime is arguably better than any of the heavyweights of today in UFC (here I include my two favorites Velasquez and Dos Santos).



Dropstorm said:


> Dan Severn IS a UFC Hall of Famer and is still kicking major ass today at age 53, can't be talking about Ken Shamrock here and be calling Severn just one of 'those guys'.


I gotta a lotta love for Severn and I don't discard him in any way, but Dan, even though he is a Hall Of Famer and has a stupendous record of 100-18 in MMA, is not the kind of icon for UFC Shamrock was because he was just a top flight competitor, and not a game/industry changer like Shamrock was (two of the five most famous rivalries in the UFC feature Shamrock - Gracie, Ortiz). Severn won most of his wins in scrub level promotions against mismatched opponents. They almost never sent Shamrock against anyone who wasn't at the highest level alongside him (this is strictly in terms of Shamrock's prime and not the time he kept fighting after he grew old).

Oh and add to that to the fact that Shamrock fought Severn twice. 
The first time Shamrock made Severn tap out very early, the second time was fouled heavily by legal issues and Severn won a split decision that a lot of people protested against and considered a travesty.

As good a fighter as Severn is, Shamrock was simply better.


----------

